

7 Reasons Why You Will Never Do Anything Amazing With Your Life. - itsbalamurali
http://raymmar.com/7-reasons-youll-never-do-anything-amazing-life/

======
ZenPro
Stopped reading at this collection of mental diarrhoea.

 _" Because you get your news from copy-cat members of the state-controlled
media.

Because you are unwilling to ask this simple question… “What if it’s all a
lie?”, and accept the possibility that maybe it is; that just maybe, the
methods of mass media are under direct orders to: keep you distracted.

Because you call me a know-it-all but refuse to call yourself a know-nothing-
at-all.

Because I thirst for knowledge, regardless the topic.

Because while you’re busy playing Candy Crush, or Megalopolis, I am reading
about string theory and quantum mechanics."_

Dunning-Kruger of the absolute highest effect. Compounded by paranoia.

EDIT TO ADD : I once sat in a long car journey with one of the founding
scientists of the Large Hadron Collider. He knew nothing about football. At
all. I guess there are some things you don't get from books on string theory.

